# IUI May /June 2016



## HM2016 (May 3, 2016)

Hello! 

I'm due to start my first IUI (with hormone) this month. It's hard to know exactly what to expect and even before I begin I feel overwhelmed with emotions. I feel very alone too. Like I have no one around me that I can speak to about how I feel. My DH is super supportive but of course will be traveling when I start. I don't want to tell friends because they don't really understand and my mum is just curious but not actually helpful. Although she now thinks she is a doctor! 

I'm trying so hard to not get excited but just don't know how to control all these feelings. Any suggestions? And how will I react to the injections - who knows! I'm so scared to do the injections too :-( 

Also - am I normal to feel jealously, sadness and anger when someone announces their pregnancy?! I just don't think I can take hearing about another annoucement! :-(


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

For ladies have treatment in May / June 2016


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Sounds like everything you are feeling is very normal and certainly exactly how I felt! The stressful part for me was getting out of work for the check ups without making it common knowledge but somehow I made it work!

This is a great place to come and chat and vent and get some support. Wishing you lots of luck! xxx


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've my third injection to do tomorrow. I'm back at the hospital on Monday morning for a scan and to find out what happens next. I'm a bit nervous as this is my first time going through it all I don't want to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## HM2016 (May 3, 2016)

Thank you lbsly. It's nice to know I'm not going completely insane. Xx 

@ em.j.m - how are you finding the injections? I start mine next week. Super nervous as don't like needles!  
I know how you feel, this will be my first month too and it's really hard already not getting hopes up and thinking about how my body will react to meds. Wishing you all the best for your scan and I hope all goes well. If you ever feel like chatting, let me know. I feel better/lighter being able to chat to someone who actually understands! Take care xx


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

HM2016  I'm not going to lie the first one wasn't good and I was dreading having to show the nurse I could do it to myself. But I actually managed ok. I was shaking and was a complete wreak but I managed ito inject myself and feel confident about doing it in my own tomorrow. I found sitting to do it was better than standing and I didn't feel it as much.  I'm not a massive fan of needles either but you'll be fine. afterwards I just felt mild cramp type pain in my stomach but it was ok.


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just wanted to give others hope with iui and gonal f - had my first cycle and just got my BFP! Completely not expected as thought they'd got the timing wrong and husbands sample was ****! Not sure if it's going to work out or be another chemical as I'm spotting and had tiny clot, but a clot none the less pass early. Also been really stupid. Everything felt like a period and when I started spotting I assumed it was so went to my acupuncture appointment today and told her my period had started so she did stuff to help my womb empty properly 😱😱😱😱😱😱  I'm so stupid!! 

Sorry to ramble! 

Just wanted to say there really is hope with iui, and the injections are worth it. I'm absolutely gobsmacked!! Xx


----------



## HM2016 (May 3, 2016)

Em.j.m - thank you for your honesty. I'm dredding them but will try and be positive and psych myself up to do it. Thanks for the tip on sitting down! 

BlossomHope82 - your message really does bring hope. I try to cling on to any hope I can find. It was a hard decision to even decide to go ahead with treatment after everything you read online and all the statistics (don't even know if this is the right treatment for us) so it's nice to hear that it actually MAY be worth it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope it goes well despite the acupuncture slip up! xx


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

HM - I was exactly the same re thinking whether it's worth doing with the stats. Like you I was VERY scared and anxious about doing the injections and worried about side effects of hormones. Once I started the injections I actually enjoyed it!! Doesn't hurt, maybe a tiny sting but I did mine straight from fridge and really you should leave to warm up first. I looked forward to doing them every morning as crazy as that sounds! I felt like I was finally doing something positive, and felt like the pressure was off me and someone else was controlling things! Even the trigger shot didn't hurt! I did them in the top of my thigh sat down. 

The scans are fine, and helped reassure me that everything was working as it should. i still think the iui was after I ovulated but with the gonal f and natural baby making there is still a chance. No one is more surprised than me! I stayed in bed for two days crying after my iui I was so upset thinking it wouldn't have worked. Throughout the whole iui process I've felt very looked after and supported by the staff at the clinic, plus they have an email address and answered all of my crazy worries! I hope you get the same support, I'm sure you will. 

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you  xx


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

HM2016 Just done my third injection. In the house on my own! At the beginning of the week I never thought that would have been possible. You can do it!! 

Great story to hear  blossomhope82 it's difficult to stay positive at times. I'm Keeping everything crossed there's been a good reaction to the gonal f .


----------



## HM2016 (May 3, 2016)

BlossomHope82 - thank you, this does give me great encouragement, it's interesting what you say about actually looking forward to them. I hope I will feel the same, and already do feel good that we are taking some step (hopefully forward)! Can I please ask - what is a BFP? And people refer to "chemical" but I'm not actually sure what these are? So many abbreviations, I need a glossary! Hehehehe 

Em.j.m - well done you! I shall be thinking of you when I do mine! 👍🏻👍🏻 

Xx


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm rubbish with most of the abbreviations! BFP means big fat positive as in positive pregnancy tests. Chemical is when you're pregnant and it's confirmed via test etc but it ends very early on in first trimester. I had a chemical when I was 4 wks 5 days a year ago. 

Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Laurz90 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi I hope you don't mind me joining in it nice to talk to others in the same situation.
This is my first month of iui I started my  menopur injections mid April  trigger shot on Tuesday night and had the iui on Thursday so just playing the waiting game.


----------



## HM2016 (May 3, 2016)

BlossomHope82 - thank you, that helps! I thought they meant something like that so that does clear things up. Good luck too, keeping my fingers crossed! Xx 

Laurz90 - of course, welcome! I understand the waiting part is the hardest. So of course feel free to chat to us. It has already helped me a lot!! I start my injections next week, really nervous, but these ladies have already helped me a lot. What are Menor injections? It seems like there are so many different types of injections/meds out there. Good luck xx


----------



## Laurz90 (Apr 24, 2016)

I think once you start the injections it does give you a buzz that your actually doing something the injections are not painful just a little strange doing it to yourself but you soon get used to it. Menopur is just another follicle stimulating hormone not to sure what the difference between them all is but menopur seemed to do its job with me and I had a follicle 17.5


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi ladies, I got a bfn on Sunday and AF the same day and have decided to go straight in to another cycle. I have pcos and very long cycles so it seemed better this way. Injections start again tomorrow and hopefully in another couple weeks time I'll be on the dreaded 2ww again.

I can't imagine having to go through this for year on year! We are finding ourselves so the money pit will run out soon apart from anything else.

Wishing baby dust to all and lots of luck! xxx


----------



## HM2016 (May 3, 2016)

lbsly - so sorry to hear that! Sending you lots of encouragement. I hope this cycle works better, will be keeping my fingers crossed. As hard as it is (and I  feel that way too) we must all try to be positive. 

Good luck with the injections that's what I fear the most xxx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

so I'm day 20 and nothing has still grown above 10mm, i have 3 follicles but nothings getting bigger and the hospital are still scanning just in case. Feels a bit pointless to me, a waste of time to keep leaving work. 

My appt yesterday was something else. I had to take 2 urine samples in and she went and tested them before my scan. She came back in really happy, told us it was good news I'm ovulating and we will be in tomorrow for the IUI. we were both thrilled, didn't think we were getting anywhere and thought we would get to finish a cycle for the first time. She then did my scan and said oh no never mind i got it wrong   

so when we go back Thursday, which is day 22, if nothing has changed and I'm going to ask them to stop and we are going to start an injectable cycle. Hopefully thats what we need


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks HM2016. I actually feel ok about it, it would have been incredibly lucky to get pregnant the first cycle and I've tried to set myself the deadline of Christmas this year before we start worrying too much. This was much easier said than done when I was on the 2ww! I was so distracted!

Sorry things aren't going well Hayles. I didn't respond to Clomid either but did to Gonal f injections so fingers crossed that will work for you too.
xx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

ibsly thank you, i hope so. Sorry about your BFN, fingers crossed for your second cycle xx


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

Had my iui today. In total I had 4 lots of gonal f and ended up with 3 follicles. I'm back tomorrow to check that I ovulated.


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

em.j.m good luck for your 2ww

does anyone know if there is another way to check if Ive ovulated other than bloods? Apparently they cant rely on my bloods from  PCOS my hormones show i am ovulating when i aren't. is there another way they can check for my next cycle??


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hayles89 I'm having a scan tomorrow to check I've ovulated.


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all, Just about to start the ball rolling on our 6th (3rd real chance if you read signature) and final DIUI.
Have got the clinic to agree to try an endometrial scratch this time, very few studies done with iui but does seem to show an improvement so they are willing to let me so will have that day 21 (bank holiday) and then gonal f cycle once AF arrives. So will be about 5 weeks until we have the sperm on board.


----------



## HM2016 (May 3, 2016)

Elerifairy - good luck this cycle! Finger crossed for you. 

Hayles89 - did you manage to find a way? 

I start my injection this evening. I'm terrified. The scan showed that I have lots of follicles but not even sure what that means. I'm trying not to get myself psyched up. I wish we all had an ON/OFF button where we could distract ourselves for a while.  

Has anyone used Puregon before? I assume since it needs to stay in the fridge once you have inserted the cartridge in the pen you then put the pen in the fridge until next injection? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, 

I've just started our first round of IUI. 
I am on 50 of the gonal f
Yesterday I started on 0.25 of cetrotide. 
I had my scan this morning and I've 3 follicles looking good, leading one is 13 mm today. 
I'm back in on Monday for another scan. 

I am terrified of needles but thankfully my fiancé is used to them so he's administering them. If he wasn't helping me I doubt I'd be doing this at all. 

Does anyone else 'taste' the cetrotide about 20 mins after the injection? Weird huh? 

I am so glad I found this thread. Looking forward to hearing from you all about how you're all getting on. 

I told my boss today and he's been super supportive so I'm very thankful to be in the job I have.


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

so my cycle was abandoned. the nurse said there isn't another way to test for ovulation so probably more scans and i will be having an injection to force ovulation. So my next cycle is injectables so hopefully we can finish a cycle  

I'm just delaying the start of the next cycle a few weeks (due to shoulder surgery) so maybe start in 4 weeks again. it seems like a few people are currently doing an injectable cycle ATM, glad i wont be alone

hope everyones well xx


----------



## HM2016 (May 3, 2016)

Kyra.K - welcome to the group. I hope your injections are going well. Even though I'm shaky with needles I have managed to do the injections myself. I'm on Puregon and haven't had any symptoms as yet. Wishing you lots of luck. You're also brave to tell your boss, I haven't told mine, I just didn't want to deal with the questions. I have my next scan on Wednesday to see how things are going. 

Hayles89 - sorry to hear about this cycle. Fingers crossed for the next one!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Thought I would drop back in again as it's been a while!

I'm seeing my GP on Wednesday for my blood test results, and then my next step will be contacting the clinic for fertility tests. 

Just wondering what sort of a wait you have all had, between getting your fertility tests done and starting your first IUI cycle?

I feel like I've been waiting soooo long it's never going to happen!!!


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi 32flavours, we went for our fertility tests in January but we held off on starting iui until May. We felt our tests showed no fertility problems (tubes and ovaries clear, sperm in good shape etc) so we wanted to give it another few months of trying before we went with the iui. 

Hayles I'm sorry to hear that. I hope your next cycle goes really well for you. 

Thanks HM2016 I was a bit nervous telling him but I trust him not to tell anyone else in the office. I've had managers in the past who I wouldn't dream of confiding in so I totally get that it's not for everyone. I'm so glad he knows though, today I was so exhausted I wasn't able to go to the office. The nurse said the tiredness isn't unusual and to keep drinking lots of fluids so I'm never far from a glass of water. I've never wanted to sleep so much!

I had my second scan this morning and 2 of the 3 follicles are mature and grown and the nurse thinks the third one will be big and mature by Wednesday so I'm booked in for the iui on Wednesday. Fingers and toes and everything crossed for a successful iui. Then I start my 2ww. Yikes!


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've just over a week to go on my 2ww and I'm feeling really emotional today. Desperate to test and get it over and done with. I've no pregnancy symptoms at all and feel a bit deflated


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi em, 

Like you, this is my first time doing this too. I can totally relate to those feelings. Wishing and hoping and a little nervous about it all. What did the nurse say about doing a test? When is the earliest they recommend?


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

She never really said anything about testing. I'm due on the 24th and they want me to contact them on the 31st if my period doesn't come.


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

I have everything crossed for good news for you x


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Beattie, 

We had a few tests done in Jan. Sperm count and mobility. Checked my AMH levels, scanned my ovaries looking for cysts and had a hycosy to check I had no blockages in my tubes. All looked well so we gave it another few months before we went with the iui. This is our first round of IUI. 

I am kind of against the clock because my AMH was just 4.4 

What tests did you have done? 

I had the iui today now I'm playing the waiting game with em.j.m


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

Good luck Kyra.K! This waiting is torture


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

So I gave in and done a test waiting was driving me mad. It was negative   I know it's still only early days but I've just got a feeling it's not worked.


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh no 
But it's still early days, is it too early to test? How accurate can they be if it's earlier than your due date?

When you say you feel like you know it didn't work do you mind telling me what you mean?
I am really nervous that it didn't work for me either but trying to stay positive, I got ovulation cramps which have stopped now so I am just trying to imagine that it's "sticking" in my mind.

Beattie, I made an appointment with the zita west people and they told me about the AMH tests... It might be worth making an appointment with them, they gave me much more info about nutrition, supplements and tests than my consultant did. If this iui doesn't work I have made an appointment with another clinic, I wouldn't be keen to go back to a clinic to retry something that didn't work the first time.... maybe I'm too impatient though.


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

Kyra.k I just mean that I've not had any symptoms of anything really happening after my iui. Cramp the next day but nothing major and that's really been all. Nothing different to what I normally experience. I'm only 10 days pasted the iui and I've read of people seeing positive test results already.


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

em.j.m said:


> I'm only 10 days pasted the iui and I've read of people seeing positive test results already.


Oh wow. I didn't realise.

I'm sorry for your negative 
It is still early days though! I have everything crossed for us both.

I am curious about your IUI, did you say you had 4 rounds of gonal f, then the IUI, then an internal scan? 
I took gonal f for 8 days and on the 8th day I have an internal scan, 3 follicles looked good. Then on day 11th day I had another scan, 2 follicles had matured and the 3rd was on the way, then they took blood (not sure what for) and then that night I had the trigger and the IUI was 36 hours later - no scans since then. Just waiting now. Not drinking is KILLING me on this Saturday night! lol)


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine was a bit different. I think by reading peoples posts clinics all do things differently and I suppose everyone's body reacts differently so it's finding the right med balance. This was our first go. I should have had 3 days of clomid but I couldn't take it due to not been seen till day 4 because my period came over a weekend. So I started gonal f on day 5 then then every other day till before the ovitrelle trigger shot. 4 gonal f in all and 1 ovitrelle. I had 3 follicles (not sure of size) I pretty much had an internal scan everytime I went to the clinic


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes I see what you mean. I spent most of yesterday evening/night reading other IUI threads and I am a little more educated now on all of the different methods/advise from the various clinics. They do seem to vary quite a bit.


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

There's so many different medication combinations it's a bit confusing.


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

There's a lot more to it than you'd think.

How are you today em.j.m?

I have been having crampy feelings and my boobs were really sensitive, painful when I took my bra off, over the weekend but I'm not feeling that today.... I am afraid to think the best but trying to stay positive. I had NO idea the extent of a rollercoaster of emotions I would feel. This is quite tough isn't it. I am starting to think now that the cramps are anxiety related.... I wish time would pass a little quicker.


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had cramps the last couple of days which makes me think my period is on it's way. The clinic told me to expect it 2 weeks after the ovitrelle and that's tomorrow. See what happens. I think the wait has definitely been the worst part of it all.


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Absolutely. I thought the needles were but the wait is very tough going. I'm really impatient too so that doesn't help. 

Waiting for your update tomorrow. If af arrives will you go into another cycle of IUI straight away?


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes I hope so.


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey girls 

Been away for a month or so. Thought I would take a break whilist I had my Fallopian tubes checked. Just phoned the clinic for my results and a plan of action. X-Ray's were clear and everything looked fine so back to iui this month. So back to the testing from Monday. I'm glad to get back to it but also glad I for that little break was nice to just relax and enjoy myself for a bit. We celebrated our first wedding anniversary and welcomed a new furbaby into our family. 

Hope everyone is keeping well and wishing you all luck if your on the 2ww


----------



## georgeta (May 24, 2016)

Good morning. I am new to this forum and I really need some advice.
First of all let me introduce myself. I'm 30 years old and I've go 3 recurrent miscarriages since 2010. First pregnancy was with Clomid( ovaries stimulation), then the 2nd one and 3rd one came naturally after laparoscopy and ovarian drilling in 2012. All of this was done at Queens Hospital. After all my pregnancies miscaried I've been referred for investigation at St Mary on Paddington. They couldn't find anything  wrong but when I was on Romania I've done some tests and I've been diagnosed with hereditary thrombofilyia. I've been on Aspirin 100mg for about one year. When they retest my thrombofily at St Mary's they said that is ok. They refered me to Homerton Fertility to get pregnant and when I get pregnant I should go back to them to monitor my pregnancy. 
Well on January 2016 we had our first appointment at Homerton. We've done all the tests and scan and on Middle of May we had the followed up appointment where we get the results. Apparently everything is ok apart of my PCOS on both ovaries which I always have it. The doctor put us on IVF for November. But he suggests that we can try IUI until November. We accept it and obviously for IUI we have to pay. 
I will like to know how much is the drug cost. I know the procedure is £600. The doctor said that the drugs are somewhere at £150. Today I called the clinic and the nurse said that the drugs are around £300. She also said that she order the drugs and I should receive a call from  drugs company to pay them. Did somebody knows when they contact you after the drugs have been ordered?


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi highlandchick. Congrats on your anniversary and new furbaby and on your test results too! You've had lots of positivity going on lately 

Hi Georgeta I'm afraid I'm brand new here too. Sorry to hear about the troubles you've been having. I don't know how much the drugs costs in the UK. We are lucky enough in Ireland that we have a drug payment scheme which sets a maximum amount to be paid on drugs every month, unlike the NHS we have to pay for our drugs, doctor visits, scripts, everything, so this limit is a little bit of relief.

I am feeling less anxious about things now, less panicked. Maybe because I'm busy in work so don't have much time to think.


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi guys, just wanted to drop in and  catch up on how everyone's doing. Also, just wanted to ask if anyone suffers from a short luteal phase (from ovulation to period should be about 14 days) even if it's only by a day or two. I mentioned this when I had my iui and the nurse gave me progesterone pessaries to start after iui. Helps to keep your womb lining thick and stop progesterone from dropping to early and hindering implantation. I'm sure this was my problem. Worth a go xx

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck 🍀🍀


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks beattie02 and kyra.k I'm glad to be back but the break was good too.

Cycle is still going to be a natural cycle for the next two and then they will consider Fertilty drugs for the last two. We get 8 cycles of iui. 

Our new furbaby is gorgeous and fitting in well and yes so glad the results were food so hopefully into positive things this month too


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Spotting started yesterday so I did a test today and got a BFN. 
I'm taking a break for a little while and I'll be back again for the July thread. Take care ladies. Hope you get some positive news xxx


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi ladies, it's very quiet in here this month. Is it just a quiet month with holidays planned or are people just not in the mood for chats?

Quick question - I was in touch with my clinic and they told me that I should try the IUI again, exactly the same as before. Is this the norm? I thought there'd be some change (maybe in meds or something) but the nurse said they were happy with how I reacted last time and that they'd generally recommend 3 courses before they take another look at things. I asked if there was additional testing they could do or if they thought I should change the trigger or something but she said my protocol would remain exactly the same. This seems a bit steep since I am paying €1K for each cycle..... I know I am probably being a bit hyper so if you could maybe take a second to let me know if this is normal or not I'd really appreciate it.

Next cycle is due to begin around 22nd June.

How are you guys doing out there?


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had my second cycle and I'm 5dpiui. I didn't respond as well this time to gonal f injections and had just one 1.8 follicle. Next time round they are talking about clomid and gonal f to try it. I've been totally drained this week and glad to have a few weeks of not going to the clinic.


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi


Anyone had their FSH levels tested before the IUI procedure?


Hope


----------

